# [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Rush,

Appreciate you wanting to help the EV community!

This may sound like a really stupid question, but I haven't really followed
all the discussion about chargers, charging stations and the J1772 stuff:

Is there any way someone with a 110V only charger can use this and/or take
advantage of these charging stations?

- Peter Flipsen Jr
http://www.evalbum.com/1974




> Rush <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello all,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter wrote
> Is there any way someone with a 110V only charger can use this and/or take
> advantage of these charging stations?

Peter -
Nope... can't use the J1772 for 120vac. It does not have a neutral line in it so it is 240vac only. 
But in all of the stations there will be a 120vac outlet, so you can use the stations, just not the 
J1772.

Or you can get a 240vac charger (PFC 20, $2000). So that, in addition to your nightly charge, even 
if you charge for only 1 hr a day at a commercial charger you'll get approx 2x as much milage as you 
got before (it would charge you up 2x as fast as your existing 120vac charger). And if you figure 
your time is worth about $20/hr, then you pay for the charger and Adapter Box ($170 +$2000 / $20) in 
108 hrs, or 1/3 of a year (at 1 hr a day). Seems somehow to make sense to me... hope you follow my 
logic... while the numbers may be a little off, you get my drift.

I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't see why EVerybody doesn't have a dual voltage charger so 
that both voltages can be taken advantage of.

HTH,

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been selling these J1772 Plugs and Inlets for some time and once you
have access to 240v charging you will never go back.

I also have the dual 240v, 120v acceptable Chargers at my store along with
the J1772 equipment.

If you are going to upgrade please call me as I will be glad to talk you
thought ways you can do this and increase your EV usage!


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
Http://shop.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Rush
Sent: Sunday, December 12, 2010 1:01 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

Peter wrote
> Is there any way someone with a 110V only charger can use this and/or take
> advantage of these charging stations?

Peter -
Nope... can't use the J1772 for 120vac. It does not have a neutral line in
it so it is 240vac only. 
But in all of the stations there will be a 120vac outlet, so you can use the
stations, just not the 
J1772.

Or you can get a 240vac charger (PFC 20, $2000). So that, in addition to
your nightly charge, even 
if you charge for only 1 hr a day at a commercial charger you'll get approx
2x as much milage as you 
got before (it would charge you up 2x as fast as your existing 120vac
charger). And if you figure 
your time is worth about $20/hr, then you pay for the charger and Adapter
Box ($170 +$2000 / $20) in 
108 hrs, or 1/3 of a year (at 1 hr a day). Seems somehow to make sense to
me... hope you follow my 
logic... while the numbers may be a little off, you get my drift.

I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't see why EVerybody doesn't have a
dual voltage charger so 
that both voltages can be taken advantage of.

HTH,

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have a dual voltage charger primarily because of cost. 120V only chargers tend to be cheaper. Also I couldn't afford to have my garage re-wired for 220V. And given that, until recently, charging stations have only been a pipe dream, my only opportunity charging spots appeared to be 120V I saw no reason to spend more than I had to.

But thanks for the info. It's good to know I should be able to plug in.

Peter Flipsen Jr
-----Original Message-----
From: "Rush" <[email protected]>
Sender: [email protected]
Date: Sun, 12 Dec 2010 11:00:41 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List<[email protected]>
Reply-To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

Peter wrote
> Is there any way someone with a 110V only charger can use this and/or take
> advantage of these charging stations?

Peter -
Nope... can't use the J1772 for 120vac. It does not have a neutral line in it so it is 240vac only. 
But in all of the stations there will be a 120vac outlet, so you can use the stations, just not the 
J1772.

Or you can get a 240vac charger (PFC 20, $2000). So that, in addition to your nightly charge, even 
if you charge for only 1 hr a day at a commercial charger you'll get approx 2x as much milage as you 
got before (it would charge you up 2x as fast as your existing 120vac charger). And if you figure 
your time is worth about $20/hr, then you pay for the charger and Adapter Box ($170 +$2000 / $20) in 
108 hrs, or 1/3 of a year (at 1 hr a day). Seems somehow to make sense to me... hope you follow my 
logic... while the numbers may be a little off, you get my drift.

I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't see why EVerybody doesn't have a dual voltage charger so 
that both voltages can be taken advantage of.

HTH,

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<quote author="slpinfoprof">
I don't have a dual voltage charger primarily because of cost. 120V 
only chargers tend to be cheaper. Also I couldn't afford to have my 
garage re-wired for 220V. And given that, until recently, charging 
stations have only been a pipe dream, my only opportunity charging 
spots appeared to be 120V I saw no reason to spend more than I had to.

But thanks for the info. It's good to know I should be able to plug in.

Peter Flipsen Jr

</quote>


Peter,
You should talk to your employer about installing some charge 
stations for employees and students to use. There are 3 EV's in 
production right now ( Tesla, Volt, Leaf ) and it will only be a 
matter of time before these start showing up in your parking lot.

The cost of the charge stations is starting to get reasonable. See http://www.pluginamerica.org/accessories

Last week I had a long talk with one of the VP's at my work about how 
he should install a solar powered charge station in the parking lot of 
our employees. I was also trying to convince him that his next auto 
purchase should be a plug in type vehicle. He has not given me a yes 
or no answer yet, but he is very interested in having the option 
available to drive electric.

KJD
http://www.evalbum.com/3175






_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually I've already done so. No money in the budget but they are hoping to include charging stations in a planned "safety upgrade" to the parking lot next year. No guarantees but at least they listened and responded positively. 

Peter 
-----Original Message-----
From: Kyle Dansie <[email protected]>
Sender: [email protected]
Date: Sun, 12 Dec 2010 17:25:33 
To: EVDL<[email protected]>
Reply-To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

<quote author="slpinfoprof">
I don't have a dual voltage charger primarily because of cost. 120V 
only chargers tend to be cheaper. Also I couldn't afford to have my 
garage re-wired for 220V. And given that, until recently, charging 
stations have only been a pipe dream, my only opportunity charging 
spots appeared to be 120V I saw no reason to spend more than I had to.

But thanks for the info. It's good to know I should be able to plug in.

Peter Flipsen Jr

</quote>


Peter,
You should talk to your employer about installing some charge 
stations for employees and students to use. There are 3 EV's in 
production right now ( Tesla, Volt, Leaf ) and it will only be a 
matter of time before these start showing up in your parking lot.

The cost of the charge stations is starting to get reasonable. See http://www.pluginamerica.org/accessories

Last week I had a long talk with one of the VP's at my work about how 
he should install a solar powered charge station in the parking lot of 
our employees. I was also trying to convince him that his next auto 
purchase should be a plug in type vehicle. He has not given me a yes 
or no answer yet, but he is very interested in having the option 
available to drive electric.

KJD
http://www.evalbum.com/3175






_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter wrote
> Is there any way someone with a 110V only charger can use this
> and/or take advantage of these charging stations?

Yes. You will need an onboard transformer or autotransformer in your EV to step down the 240vac from the J1772 plug to 120vac for your charger.

--
Those who say it cannot be done should not interrupt the one who is
doing it. -- Chinese proverb
--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart-at-earthlink.net

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> I have been selling these J1772 Plugs and Inlets for some time and once
> you
> have access to 240v charging you will never go back.

> Sincerely;
>
> Douglas A. Stansfield
> President


That's for sure! Charging with our new 240 volt, 25 amp charger really
wakes up the tired golf cart batteries. 240 is definitely the way to go. 
Yep, you'll never go back to 120.

Russ Kaufmann

Russco Engineering

http://russcoev.com

Beta Charger Coming Soon Way Under $1K

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to 480DC fast charging!!! Now that is going to
be interesting!!!

The Leaf has an Inlet for the 480v charging.....I just wish I could figure
out how to get that out of my 240v garage set up.....Guess I will have to
wait....unfortunately.....


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, December 12, 2010 9:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

> I have been selling these J1772 Plugs and Inlets for some time and once
> you
> have access to 240v charging you will never go back.

> Sincerely;
>
> Douglas A. Stansfield
> President


That's for sure! Charging with our new 240 volt, 25 amp charger really
wakes up the tired golf cart batteries. 240 is definitely the way to go. 
Yep, you'll never go back to 120.

Russ Kaufmann

Russco Engineering

http://russcoev.com

Beta Charger Coming Soon Way Under $1K

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Why wait?
It depends on whether you want to build it yourself
and if you have the protocol that may be needed to
close contactors and such, but if it is according to
J1772 then I guess it is already available.
So you are essentially building an off-board charger
and the simplest of chargers is a current limited
PFC controller cranked up from the default 400V
to 480V....
It will be a challenge to get the max current flowing
but the topology is rather simple.
Now if you are also asking for isolation and a whole
host of other features that are not necessary but are
required to make the charger excessively expensive,
ahem, I mean to deter from making Evs popular, errr,
I mean that are put in the standard to make charging
*really* safe, much safer than plugging in a toaster
with wet hands and standing barefeet on a stone floor...
So safe that you could attempt charging while submerged
in water, like some demo from the '90 demonstrated...

I'd say just build something that should work and see
if it needs improvement or that it is good enough.
Since your 240V connection is likely limited to 50A
unless you are dedicating a 100A subpanel connection 
for your charging, you will get a max 10kW continuous
(20kW if you are on 100A) so if your car needs another
20kWh your dwell time at home is 2h (1h at 100A) so
that it is possible to return from work, cook supper
and eat it at ease, then go for another long drive in
the evening with a full charge...

Most PFC reference designs show the architecture for
about 500W conversions with universal 90V-260V AC input.
To reach 10 or 20kW at 240V will need quite some scaling
up of output drive, switching FET and diode and inductor.
Not to mention that your output capacitor may not only
need some doubling up but also use two in series with a
balancing resistor divider since 400V capacitors are
common and higher voltage is harder to find.

In my EV the controller was spec'ed up to 700V DC and it
also used a series-parallel configuration of 400V caps. 

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Douglas A. Stansfield
Sent: Monday, December 13, 2010 9:43 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

I'm really looking forward to 480DC fast charging!!! Now that is going
to
be interesting!!!

The Leaf has an Inlet for the 480v charging.....I just wish I could
figure out how to get that out of my 240v garage set up.....Guess I will
have to wait....unfortunately.....


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, December 12, 2010 9:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

> I have been selling these J1772 Plugs and Inlets for some time and 
> once you have access to 240v charging you will never go back.

> Sincerely;
>
> Douglas A. Stansfield
> President


That's for sure! Charging with our new 240 volt, 25 amp charger really
wakes up the tired golf cart batteries. 240 is definitely the way to go.

Yep, you'll never go back to 120.

Russ Kaufmann

Russco Engineering

http://russcoev.com

Beta Charger Coming Soon Way Under $1K

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since Tucson is going to be the start of the http://www.theevproject.com/ (and have 200 Level II 
charging stations installed), where 14,650 Level II stations are going to be installed in 16 major 
cities and create 1,200 new jobs by 2012 (according to the first page of their website), and cost 
$99.8 million of yours and my money.... I thought that I'd try and do my part so that the people who 
have been pushing EV's for years could 'profit' from the charging stations by sending an Inlet to 
Lee Hart and also one to Rich Rudman

Since I've started the J1772 thread on TEVA2, I've contacted the Charger Station Companies a couple 
times and have gotten nothing back from them except - 'we'll let you know'. Hopefully Lee and Rich 
can help jump start something that will be meaningful to the EV community.

I and a couple other people/businesses have put the J1772 up for sale on websites and Ebay (mine are 
the cheapest, not to undercut the others, but because I would really like to see the EV community 
using the J1772 charging stations) and until somebody really PROMOTES them, then they are going to 
continue to be sold piecemeal.

I am ready to do a group buy...

My reasons for chosing them are - Lee, since he is a prime mover in the EV electronics world and 
might be able to use it in his Sunrise EV2 and Rich since he manufactures one of the most popular 
chargers and might be able to incorporate it into his system of chargers (and also because I have a 
PFC-30 charger....)

I'll get them out tomorrow.

Rush Dougherty
www.TucsonEV.com
www.TEVA2.com 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cor,

My onboard charger isn't rated for that much voltage and current so this is
a project that will have to wait. I am really glad that you are
encouraging me to build something however.

In the future, should I attempt this, you are the first person I will go to
for advice.

Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS






-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Monday, December 13, 2010 1:10 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

Why wait?
It depends on whether you want to build it yourself
and if you have the protocol that may be needed to
close contactors and such, but if it is according to
J1772 then I guess it is already available.
So you are essentially building an off-board charger
and the simplest of chargers is a current limited
PFC controller cranked up from the default 400V
to 480V....
It will be a challenge to get the max current flowing
but the topology is rather simple.
Now if you are also asking for isolation and a whole
host of other features that are not necessary but are
required to make the charger excessively expensive,
ahem, I mean to deter from making Evs popular, errr,
I mean that are put in the standard to make charging
*really* safe, much safer than plugging in a toaster
with wet hands and standing barefeet on a stone floor...
So safe that you could attempt charging while submerged
in water, like some demo from the '90 demonstrated...

I'd say just build something that should work and see
if it needs improvement or that it is good enough.
Since your 240V connection is likely limited to 50A
unless you are dedicating a 100A subpanel connection 
for your charging, you will get a max 10kW continuous
(20kW if you are on 100A) so if your car needs another
20kWh your dwell time at home is 2h (1h at 100A) so
that it is possible to return from work, cook supper
and eat it at ease, then go for another long drive in
the evening with a full charge...

Most PFC reference designs show the architecture for
about 500W conversions with universal 90V-260V AC input.
To reach 10 or 20kW at 240V will need quite some scaling
up of output drive, switching FET and diode and inductor.
Not to mention that your output capacitor may not only
need some doubling up but also use two in series with a
balancing resistor divider since 400V capacitors are
common and higher voltage is harder to find.

In my EV the controller was spec'ed up to 700V DC and it
also used a series-parallel configuration of 400V caps. 

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Douglas A. Stansfield
Sent: Monday, December 13, 2010 9:43 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

I'm really looking forward to 480DC fast charging!!! Now that is going
to
be interesting!!!

The Leaf has an Inlet for the 480v charging.....I just wish I could
figure out how to get that out of my 240v garage set up.....Guess I will
have to wait....unfortunately.....


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, December 12, 2010 9:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

> I have been selling these J1772 Plugs and Inlets for some time and 
> once you have access to 240v charging you will never go back.

> Sincerely;
>
> Douglas A. Stansfield
> President


That's for sure! Charging with our new 240 volt, 25 amp charger really
wakes up the tired golf cart batteries. 240 is definitely the way to go.

Yep, you'll never go back to 120.

Russ Kaufmann

Russco Engineering

http://russcoev.com

Beta Charger Coming Soon Way Under $1K

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Douglas,

I had the impression that the 480V DC level
was to connect to the pack directly, so that
the charger would be offboard and only some
monitoring (temp, voltage, Ah, whatever) would
be onboard, so you are not dragging around a
very large, heavy and bulky fast-charger, but
just the battery pack.
I think that was also the idea with the old
AVCON connector, it allowed a direct DC
contact to the pack to allow a real charger
in the wall/pedestal unit, instead of just a
glorified wall socket with an extension cord.

Such an offboard charger would need to boost
the 240V up to the 480V DC or thereabouts and
follow the commands via the pilot signal(s)
about providing current and tapering back.

I may be mistaken as I never read the full
J1772 spec...

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Douglas A. Stansfield
Sent: Monday, December 13, 2010 7:15 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

Cor,

My onboard charger isn't rated for that much voltage and current so this
is
a project that will have to wait. I am really glad that you are
encouraging me to build something however.

In the future, should I attempt this, you are the first person I will go
to for advice.

Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS






-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Cor van de Water
Sent: Monday, December 13, 2010 1:10 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

Why wait?
It depends on whether you want to build it yourself and if you have the
protocol that may be needed to close contactors and such, but if it is
according to
J1772 then I guess it is already available.
So you are essentially building an off-board charger and the simplest of
chargers is a current limited PFC controller cranked up from the default
400V to 480V....
It will be a challenge to get the max current flowing but the topology
is rather simple.
Now if you are also asking for isolation and a whole host of other
features that are not necessary but are required to make the charger
excessively expensive, ahem, I mean to deter from making Evs popular,
errr, I mean that are put in the standard to make charging
*really* safe, much safer than plugging in a toaster with wet hands and
standing barefeet on a stone floor...
So safe that you could attempt charging while submerged in water, like
some demo from the '90 demonstrated...

I'd say just build something that should work and see if it needs
improvement or that it is good enough.
Since your 240V connection is likely limited to 50A unless you are
dedicating a 100A subpanel connection for your charging, you will get a
max 10kW continuous (20kW if you are on 100A) so if your car needs
another 20kWh your dwell time at home is 2h (1h at 100A) so that it is
possible to return from work, cook supper and eat it at ease, then go
for another long drive in the evening with a full charge...

Most PFC reference designs show the architecture for about 500W
conversions with universal 90V-260V AC input.
To reach 10 or 20kW at 240V will need quite some scaling up of output
drive, switching FET and diode and inductor.
Not to mention that your output capacitor may not only need some
doubling up but also use two in series with a balancing resistor divider
since 400V capacitors are common and higher voltage is harder to find.

In my EV the controller was spec'ed up to 700V DC and it also used a
series-parallel configuration of 400V caps. 

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group Proxim Wireless Corporation
http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Douglas A. Stansfield
Sent: Monday, December 13, 2010 9:43 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

I'm really looking forward to 480DC fast charging!!! Now that is going
to
be interesting!!!

The Leaf has an Inlet for the 480v charging.....I just wish I could
figure out how to get that out of my 240v garage set up.....Guess I will
have to wait....unfortunately.....


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, December 12, 2010 9:55 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes

> I have been selling these J1772 Plugs and Inlets for some time and 
> once you have access to 240v charging you will never go back.

> Sincerely;
>
> Douglas A. Stansfield
> President


That's for sure! Charging with our new 240 volt, 25 amp charger really
wakes up the tired golf cart batteries. 240 is definitely the way to go.

Yep, you'll never go back to 120.

Russ Kaufmann

Russco Engineering

http://russcoev.com

Beta Charger Coming Soon Way Under $1K

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rush-5 wrote:
> >
> > The Plugs have 8 m of 3 - #8 gauge wire and 2 - #18 sensor wire covered in
> > Orange neoprene.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris,

Wire up a relay to your main contactor so that if the EVSE is still "on" the
contactor will stay open and will not allow you to drive. A safety worth
taking if you ever think you will drive off with it plugged it.

If you need J1772 plugs, I sell them as well.

Http://shop.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS








-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of CArnesen
Sent: Monday, December 13, 2010 2:56 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] J1772 Plug, Inlet and Adapter Boxes





> Rush-5 wrote:
> >
> > The Plugs have 8 m of 3 - #8 gauge wire and 2 - #18 sensor wire covered in
> > Orange neoprene.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris wrote -

> The only risk is that if you don't turn off your EVSE prior to removing the
> cable, arching could occur. I plan on marking my plug with labeling
> specifically reminding me to verify the EVSE is powered down (hopefully with
> a big LED too).
>

That is exactly why there is a switch on the Adapter Box. In the 'OFF' position it shows a low 
voltage signal to the Charging Station which does not energize the relay to open the Main lines. In 
the 'ON' position there is a high signal sent that energizes the relay and opens the Mains and the 
LED is lit. So to Disconnect the J1772 plug, you have to switch it to 'OFF', then unplug it.

The sense pins are both shorter than the Main and Ground, so in principle, if the Plug is disconnect 
from the inlet, the pin connection is broken first and opens the Station relay, so that full voltage 
is not at the Main/Ground pins.

Rush
www.TucsonEV.com
www.TEVA2.com

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

